# Nur für kurze Zeit !!! SKARP Magnum XXL Bedchair Alu Liege 8 - Bein NUR 159,99€ !!!



## am-angelsport (25. Juni 2011)

Hallo Angelfreunde,

absolute Neuheit.
exclusives Angebot zum Hammerpreis​ 


*SKARP ​*
*MAGNUM XXL Bedchair *
*8 - Bein Alu Liege *
Neuheit 2011​ 
*statt 229,95€*​ 
*jetzt*​ 
*159,99€*​ 
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...r-Alu-Liege-8--Bein-Hammerpreis_p11396_x2.htm




 










 

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...r-Alu-Liege-8--Bein-Hammerpreis_p11396_x2.htm


http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...r-Alu-Liege-8--Bein-Hammerpreis_p11396_x2.htm
​




bei uns im Onlineshop bestellbar.​ 


www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de​ 



bei Fragen oder Interesse können sie uns täglich von 9.30Uhr bis 18.00 Uhr telefonisch erreichen.
Bestellhotline: 07143 – 9607911​ 



Beste Grüße​ 

Ihr A&M Angelsport Team​


----------

